
74,476 Reasons You Should Always Get the Bigger Pizza - hourislate
http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2014/02/26/282132576/74-476-reasons-you-should-always-get-the-bigger-pizza
======
DrScump
"One 14-inch pizza has roughly the same area as 1 14-inch pizza..."

How enlightening!

------
Safety1stClyde
Reason number 74,477: You Won't Become Obese Unless You Always Get the Bigger
Pizza.

~~~
rfz
Moderation is key.

